
An aerosol particle containing enriched uranium encountered in upper troposphere - Amorymeltzer
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0265931X17308111
======
ryanlol
Very interesting, here's the full article: [http://sci-
hub.tw/https:/www.sciencedirect.com/science/artic...](http://sci-
hub.tw/https:/www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0265931X17308111)

